# The Uber TNC Model



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

What a bunch of horse shit!

"Lowering fares actually increases driver earnings because they're so much busier, so mandating higher fares will actually reduce driver earnings."​Lowering fares creates more expense for less return. Sure we can move people for less cost to them, but at what expense to us? It still doesn't make any damn sense to move people for less than it cost you. So what if you do 10 more trips per shift. If the total earned is not more than it cost you to do it, you lose! If I cannot meet my expenses on 10 trips, how the hell will I make it in 20 trips. Your rate is too low for me to make my expenses. Your rate is too low to pay me a wage. Your rate is too low to provide for a decent living of any of your drivers.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

It's easy to give another guys money away, right?

Uber gives our money away easily and still has the nerve to charge the same 20% PLUS the $1 per ride which turned out to be 27% in my case..

I stopped supporting Uber to build their driverless cars, by just no more driving for Uber.
Any future driverless cars is now not my fault anymore. 
Drivers are still digging a whole in the ground for Uber.. guess who will be lying there after the driverless cars arrive?
I stopped digging..

But I learned to appreciate $100 dollars again.. I know how many hours I would have to work driving for Uber to earn it "NET" not gross


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

You drive a car. You don't deserve a decent living. That's not sarcastic, seriously a monkey could this job. Turn on app, wait for ping, drive, repeat. Asking for a "decent living" is the same as the McDonald's employees who think they deserve $15/hour. The infamous "lowering fares" comment is just good, side-stepping PR tactics. Same as politicians, don't get mad about it.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Maybe I am tired or something, but what did you say?


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

The only monkey is the monkey that would have a cleaning company with 7employees and still so desperate that he has to drive Uber to make a living.

That's so embarSsing that you even write in the forum where some drivers are stuck in screw Santander leases

I guess "Tidy Wet makes no profit so you have to drive Uber to pay your employees under the table minimum wages.

That was the most embarrassing post I ever have read here


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Pretentious = attempting to impress by affecting greater importance, talent, culture, etc., than is actually possessed.

I drive Uber too, 80 rides this week, so...... not pretentious. And this job is mindless and simple, so no, I am not surprised that it pays minimum wage.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> The only monkey is the monkey that would have a cleaning company with 7employees and still so desperate that he has to drive Uber to make a living.
> 
> That's so embarSsing that you even write in the forum where some drivers are stuck in screw Santander leases
> 
> ...


I have a very strong team, people that depend on our hours to feed their families. So, instead of cutting their hours (when cleaning gets slow), I drive Uber.

Isn't that better than taking away someone's job?

And the drivers are stuck in Santander leases because they are financially uneducated, not because of Uber.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> You drive a car. You don't deserve a decent living. That's not sarcastic, seriously a monkey could this job. Turn on app, wait for ping, drive, repeat. Asking for a "decent living" is the same as the McDonald's employees who think they deserve $15/hour. The infamous "lowering fares" comment is just good, side-stepping PR tactics. Same as politicians, don't get mad about it.


That is such BS. A professional driver must know the city, the streets, and has a serious responsibility for the lives of others. The fact that so many don't take this seriously does not changed the level of responsibility.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Maybe I am tired or something, but what did you say?


 most likely tidywhat is an uber shrill.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Lol, it's not. But I would think the same thing as you.

www.tidyveteransolutions.com


Tx rides said:


> That is such BS. A professional driver must know the city, the streets, and has a serious responsibility for the lives of others. The fact that so many don't take this seriously does not changed the level of responsibility.


A professional does not need to know the city. There are now close to 10,000 Uber drivers in Boston MA, 90% of who know NOTHING about the city (including myself). All you need is a cell phone. A McDonald's employee takes serious responsibility for the lives of others, ensuring meat is handled properly. I'm glad for the $20/hour I can make on the weekends, but I have no illusions about the skills needed for this job.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

A McDonald's employee takes serious responsibility for the lives of others.......

But a driver doing 70 mph on the highway does not? Driving is ten times more dangerous than any fast food job, particularly at night. Your comparions are laughable at best.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

I never said a driver doesn't take serious responsibility.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> I never said a driver doesn't take serious responsibility.


Would you give a serious responsibility to a monkey?


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Tidy Vet you're just bullshitting people here with your comments.
I am usually a very respectful poster but reading your posts really hurts in my eyes.

*As another member already stated your comparisons are laughable at best!*

If $20 an hour sounds good to you.. what about using a calculator to find out that it's *in fact just $16 gross after the Uber cut ?*
You know what a calculator is, right? ever seen one ?? I doubt it.

*"when cleaning gets slow"*
What do you do wrong in your biz? My friend has a cleaning company too, so I know the cleaning biz actually.
You should have fixed contracts and a set schedule, if you don't you did something wrong.

If you have your own business and you still "even have to" drive for Uber then your business must really suck.

If you haven't admitted that you're desperate for the extra income and instead just had said that you love the driving experience so much and that it's just a hobby,
I would have totally understood you, because I loved the driving while it was worth it, around 90% were nice people.
But now with the new low rates and oversaturated markets I personally can't afford to drive for Uber anymore.

Write whatever you like, but I will just skip your posts from now on.

Did you ever hear the word "creditability"? 
Sure not, since yours is zero..

..and if you do around 80 trips per week, then your cleaning must be slow all week..


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

I have to agree that the drivers share a certain level of ignorance over the lease and purchase programs, but based on the numbers of drivers screwed over you have to see it demonstrates these programs were designed to trap drivers so Uber could profit by it. And, when they start their deceptions it is an easy trap to fall into. These programs were specifically created to dupe drivers into a "fail" situation, by Uber and Uber's finance and dealership friends. Uber has got to realize that every driver that participated in one of these programs no longer can enjoy any profit what-so-ever working for Uber. Where once a Uber driver could pull down over $1,000.00 per week now a Uber driver can hardly pull $500.00 per week working full-time. When half of that goes to a car payment, and more than half of what is left goes to expenses such as fuel, insurance, toll, and etc., the driver is lucky to earn $50.00 per week. And I do not care how much Uber believes taking 5 trips to make what you used to make in a single trip, will make higher earnings for the driver . . . They are full of shit. Add the increased expenses for taking that many more rides for pennies and you still ends up with squat.

Drivers that did not participate in the lease/purchase scam feel they are making money, but they are not doing any better than anybody else. Do you really think that taking 20 $5 trips you are going to profit? What kind of profit do you need to earn to make a respectable living in the S.F.Bay Area? $1,000.00? $2,000.00? $3,000.00? $4,000.00? $5,000.00? In my opinion, you need to make a true net of your earnings of at least $3,000.00. By true net, I mean after all of your expenses are deducted. This was possible when I started working with Uber, it is not possible today. Drivers that are working part time for pocket change are earning that, pocket change. Do you think the industry is not going to abuse you to death also? They already are. You just do not factor all of your expenses in as we do because you think your car payment was there before Uber so it is not a necessary inclusion for expense. I have a 25 week old car with 25k of Uber miles. This is not my personal car, this is an investment, set up by Uber, that should be supported by Uber to ensure that my investment pays off. Your additional mileage, the wear and tear to your personal car has increased well beyond the use of your personal car to that of a Uber car, and you are not getting paid for it. You are losing more than the pocket change you make, with each Uber mile you drive. When you have to replace your tires twice as soon as you normally would, are you going to deduct that from your Uber earnings? Are you looking at how much fuel you use? You aren't making a damn thing, you are just being played by Uber, just like we were. Remember the old saying, "If it looks to good to be true . . ."


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Lol, it's not. But I would think the same thing as you.
> 
> www.tidyveteransolutions.com
> 
> ...


Sure, if you don't care if your pax thinks you are a moron, and if you don't mind getting lost because streets are closed for accidents, or events.

Key word was professional. Anyone with goals of earning 20 or more dollars an hour regularly will need to have more than a cell phone.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Tidy Vet you're just bullshitting people here with your comments.
> I am usually a very respectful poster but reading your posts really hurts in my eyes.
> 
> *As another member already stated your comparisons are laughable at best!*
> ...


** Moron, I already accounted for Uber's 20% cut AND their safe driver fee. I calculate hourly profit based on paid invoices, not the trip total. **

** Your friend has a cleaning business? Does he project 18% one time cleaning business during summer for real-estate sales? That is one-time business, that can be projected and accounted for, however you DO need to hire the employees to do the work in the meantime, Yes, we have 63 recurring residential clients and have set schedules for them. **

As already stated, I can fire a great employee, or cut all their hours 20%, OR I can drive Uber.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> I have to agree that the drivers share a certain level of ignorance over the lease and purchase programs, but based on the numbers of drivers screwed over you have to see it demonstrates these programs were designed to trap drivers so Uber could profit by it. And, when they start their deceptions it is an easy trap to fall into. These programs were specifically created to dupe drivers into a "fail" situation, by Uber and Uber's finance and dealership friends. Uber has got to realize that every driver that participated in one of these programs no longer can enjoy any profit what-so-ever working for Uber. Where once a Uber driver could pull down over $1,000.00 per week now a Uber driver can hardly pull $500.00 per week working full-time. When half of that goes to a car payment, and more than half of what is left goes to expenses such as fuel, insurance, toll, and etc., the driver is lucky to earn $50.00 per week. And I do not care how much Uber believes taking 5 trips to make what you used to make in a single trip, will make higher earnings for the driver . . . They are full of shit. Add the increased expenses for taking that many more rides for pennies and you still ends up with squat.
> 
> Drivers that did not participate in the lease/purchase scam feel they are making money, but they are not doing any better than anybody else. Do you really think that taking 20 $5 trips you are going to profit? What kind of profit do you need to earn to make a respectable living in the S.F.Bay Area? $1,000.00? $2,000.00? $3,000.00? $4,000.00? $5,000.00? In my opinion, you need to make a true net of your earnings of at least $3,000.00. By true net, I mean after all of your expenses are deducted. This was possible when I started working with Uber, it is not possible today. Drivers that are working part time for pocket change are earning that, pocket change. Do you think the industry is not going to abuse you to death also? They already are. You just do not factor all of your expenses in as we do because you think your car payment was there before Uber so it is not a necessary inclusion for expense. I have a 25 week old car with 25k of Uber miles. This is not my personal car, this is an investment, set up by Uber, that should be supported by Uber to ensure that my investment pays off. Your additional mileage, the wear and tear to your personal car has increased well beyond the use of your personal car to that of a Uber car, and you are not getting paid for it. You are losing more than the pocket change you make, with each Uber mile you drive. When you have to replace your tires twice as soon as you normally would, are you going to deduct that from your Uber earnings? Are you looking at how much fuel you use? You aren't making a damn thing, you are just being played by Uber, just like we were. Remember the old saying, "If it looks to good to be true . . ."


Rich, the part that you are not understanding is that everything Uber is doing is CORRECT. You charge the most money, and pay your employees the least. That's good business, NOT bad business. An Uber driver can easily make $500/week in Boston, I made $633/week (after gas).

WTF, I just read your post?!?! Uber should ENSURE that your investment pays off? It's not a friggin' union! Stop thinking Uber owes you anything! The world owes you nothing, you carve out your own path, or you complain and die!

Yes, moron I look at the fuel I use, 12% based on $2.25/gallon (a little above current). Are You? Post your pay stub, let's see if you have anything to show? There's my first week.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Do you mind showing the email summaries TidyVet? Your numbers are interesting and I'd like to see how I can improve.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Email summary? Eh... which one is that? That's the invoice, I don't bother looking at trips b/c it's all before Uber's cut.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Sure, if you don't care if your pax thinks you are a moron, and if you don't mind getting lost because streets are closed for accidents, or events.
> 
> Key word was professional. Anyone with goals of earning 20 or more dollars an hour regularly will need to have more than a cell phone.


I do have a stand-alone GPS. I run 4.89 rating after 100 trips, streets are closed, you just re-route, doesn't happen that often.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

It's in your email titled weekly summary.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

TidyVet, I do not know what part of the world you come from, but as far as my ass is concerned NO COMPANY has the right to shit all over the people doing the work. I want to drive. Uber set the rates so low I cannot profit. And, I do not mean just this weekend. I haven't made a profit in over 3 months. It took my accountant 30 minutes to see I was slowly using every bit of my assets to support my Uber car. Of course Uber should be ensuring my investment benefits me. They set the terms, the price, and their profit margin on my investment. And, if you think $500.00 is an adequate week for anyone your nuts. $1,000.00 per week is barely enough to make a living out of. Rents in the Bay Area are steep, San Francisco rents garages for more than my home in the East Bay. Do you have a family to support? $500.00 would net me about $50.00 per week. I entered the business to run a business, and Uber, my partner has run me out of business with rate reductions. If you think you have a bottom line that works for you, I am happy for you. I hate the idea that there is anybody losing on this deal, and it makes me happy to think somebody might survive and prosper. I do not hate you, I envy you. Good Luck, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> TidyVet, I do not know what part of the world you come from, but as far as my ass is concerned NO COMPANY has the right to shit all over the people doing the work. I want to drive. Uber set the rates so low I cannot profit. And, I do not mean just this weekend. I haven't made a profit in over 3 months. It took my accountant 30 minutes to see I was slowly using every bit of my assets to support my Uber car. Of course Uber should be ensuring my investment benefits me. They set the terms, the price, and their profit margin on my investment. And, if you think $500.00 is an adequate week for anyone your nuts. $1,000.00 per week is barely enough to make a living out of. Rents in the Bay Area are steep, San Francisco rents garages for more than my home in the East Bay. Do you have a family to support? $500.00 would net me about $50.00 per week. I entered the business to run a business, and Uber, my partner has run me out of business with rate reductions. If you think you have a bottom line that works for you, I am happy for you. I hate the idea that there is anybody losing on this deal, and it makes me happy to think somebody might survive and prosper. I do not hate you, I envy you. Good Luck, I hope it works out for you.


I think they are getting 2 BUCKS a mile where tidyvet drives, so he's still in happy meal land.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks. I just wanted to run some numbers.

$633 / 45 hours driven = about $14.07 per hour not counting the depreciation on your car. 
It's a livable wage albeit not a great one.

I just noticed that you are in New Hampshire which pays $2.00 per mile.
Cut that in half (which is the rate for many cities) you are looking at $7.03 per hour not counting depreciation.

There's no denying that Uber is taking advantage of its drivers. You should enjoy the high rate while it lasts.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> TidyVet, I do not know what part of the world you come from, but as far as my ass is concerned NO COMPANY has the right to shit all over the people doing the work. I want to drive. Uber set the rates so low I cannot profit. And, I do not mean just this weekend. I haven't made a profit in over 3 months. It took my accountant 30 minutes to see I was slowly using every bit of my assets to support my Uber car. Of course Uber should be ensuring my investment benefits me. They set the terms, the price, and their profit margin on my investment. And, if you think $500.00 is an adequate week for anyone your nuts. $1,000.00 per week is barely enough to make a living out of. Rents in the Bay Area are steep, San Francisco rents garages for more than my home in the East Bay. Do you have a family to support? $500.00 would net me about $50.00 per week. I entered the business to run a business, and Uber, my partner has run me out of business with rate reductions. If you think you have a bottom line that works for you, I am happy for you. I hate the idea that there is anybody losing on this deal, and it makes me happy to think somebody might survive and prosper. I do not hate you, I envy you. Good Luck, I hope it works out for you.


And this, unfortunately, is one of the most appropriate quotes I've read on what the average Driver's feel about Uber's current Rate Reduction Policy.

*" I entered the business to run a business, and Uber, my partner has run me out of business with rate reductions".*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> And this, unfortunately, is one of the most appropriate quotes I've read on what the average Driver's feel about Uber's current Rate Reduction Policy.
> 
> *" I entered the business to run a business, and Uber, my partner has run me out of business with rate reductions".*


Easy to enter.

Even easier to exit (if you didn't Santander.)


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SCdave said:


> And this, unfortunately, is one of the most appropriate quotes I've read on what the average Driver's feel about Uber's current Rate Reduction Policy.
> 
> *" I entered the business to run a business, and Uber, my partner has run me out of business with rate reductions".*


Well said! +1


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Pretentious = attempting to impress by affecting greater importance, talent, culture, etc., than is actually possessed.
> 
> I drive Uber too, 80 rides this week, so...... not pretentious. And this job is mindless and simple, so no, I am not surprised that it pays minimum wage.


I'm glad they send in a shill from a high pay area to pimp it up.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

TidyVet,

633.00 for the week after fuel? What about your car payment, insurance, tolls, car wash, and anything else that should be deducted?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> TidyVet,
> 
> 633.00 for the week after fuel? What about your car payment, insurance, tolls, car wash, and anything else that should be deducted?


He describes his vehicle as a 2008 van with 1008 K miles, bad paint and fender damage. One might assume it is paid for, perhaps by the house cleaning business he operates. His accountant may have already depreciated it under that business. His Schedule C should get interesting.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You flamers are really too much. You cannot stand the fact that your gold rush has run out. You were living on easy street. TidyVet is right. A monkey could to do this job. I know because I'm not a very good driver and an okay navigator and I'm doing this job. You're just a bunch of entitled jackasses. Money is not falling into your lap anymore and you can't stand it.

So you sharpen your knives, lurk on this forum, and stab it into anybody who comes near you because the teats of your cash cow have dried up.

You even got one poor sucker to believe with religious fervor that Uber is the reason for all your troubles.

Why do you rant? Because you got suckered. That's right you were conned. But every con relies on a sucker going for something that is too good to be true. That's right you were marks and you fell right into the con.

Stand up and take it like a man. Grow a pair. Laugh it off. Welcome to capitalism.

TidyVet is willing to take the Deal as he found it. So am I. We will work when we want to, and we will stop when we want to. What we will Not do is blame somebody else for not handing us large amounts of money for almost no work.

And you are thrashing about because you were suckered into believing that this job was going to bring massive amounts of money for hardly any work - forever.

I'm with the WC Fields character-never give a sucker and even break. 

Any takers?


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I wouldn't call $14 hourly rate a massive amount of gold. 
At $7 per hour that is below poverty threshold and that is not right.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I wouldn't drive at that rate but some drivers are and uber is taking full advantage of it.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

So, Sacto Burbs is another batter up for the Uber Home Team. I am proud that you are so happy with your new Uber Driving job. But, have you even listened to what is being said around you? They not only screwed us, but they are even screwing you. Unless you can show me that under the new rates you can earn a real income to pay yourself, maintain a bank account with adequate capital to ensure ongoing operations, repairs, and a profit margin that provides for the upgrade or purchase of a new vehicle as time necessitates. Even in Sacto, Goat Herder it means 3k a month for income, 4k to be profitable, and 5k to plan for the future. Be real, pay attention . . . we are on your side. We do not want to see you fail. Everyone of us here is hoping you have yourself a success story.

What you fail to realize is Uber could be a National Hero today. Uber has put 160,000 people to work at a time when America needs jobs. It should be almost un-American not to use Uber. But, sadly Uber's rise to Hero is not to be, because Uber made jobs, that destroyed some peoples financial future, made jobs that did not retain the workers due to unfair acts of Uber, and left the rest of the workers to make minimum wage or less. So, Uber improved not a damn thing nation-wide. Do you have any idea how many drivers before you came to Uber in hopes of finding a better life? How many drivers had real income paying jobs they left behind because Uber said Uber would give them better? Or, even how many dip-sticks and goat herders came to Uber that will at sometime in the future discover that we as a collective are probably correct in our discussion. We already know TidyVet is an idiot suffering from rectal-cranial inversion, why don't you just climb on board with him and test your credibility?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> I do have a stand-alone GPS. I run 4.89 rating after 100 trips, streets are closed, you just re-route, doesn't happen that often.


Seems like you have more than a cell phone if you are keeping a high rating. But you have only run 100 trips? If so, you don't have enough experience to ascertain the skills required to be successful. No one clears $20/hr without some marketable skills. Even drug dealers and prostitutes must have skills to be successful earners!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> So, Sacto Burbs is another batter up for the Uber Home Team. I am proud that you are so happy with your new Uber Driving job. But, have you even listened to what is being said around you? They not only screwed us, but they are even screwing you. Unless you can show me that under the new rates you can earn a real income to pay yourself, maintain a bank account with adequate capital to ensure ongoing operations, repairs, and a profit margin that provides for the upgrade or purchase of a new vehicle as time necessitates. Even in Sacto, Goat Herder it means 3k a month for income, 4k to be profitable, and 5k to plan for the future. Be real, pay attention . . . we are on your side. We do not want to see you fail. Everyone of us here is hoping you have yourself a success story.
> 
> What you fail to realize is Uber could be a National Hero today. Uber has put 160,000 people to work at a time when America needs jobs. It should be almost un-American not to use Uber. But, sadly Uber's rise to Hero is not to be, because Uber made jobs, that destroyed some peoples financial future, made jobs that did not retain the workers due to unfair acts of Uber, and left the rest of the workers to make minimum wage or less. So, Uber improved not a damn thing nation-wide. Do you have any idea how many drivers before you came to Uber in hopes of finding a better life? How many drivers had real income paying jobs they left behind because Uber said Uber would give them better? Or, even how many dip-sticks and goat herders came to Uber that will at sometime in the future discover that we as a collective are probably correct in our discussion. We already know TidyVet is an idiot suffering from rectal-cranial inversion, why don't you just climb on board with him and test your credibility?


Well said, although I disagree about the "job creation". Uber has always known their model was not sustainable for independent, single car operators. Many uberBlack operators made this clear to them all along. They have been successful at raising $$$ with few assets or liabilities. They have been successful at creating a noun/verb brand, and they have certainly funded some successful political campaigns, but they have ALWAYS known this would be a paycheck-to-paycheck (until engine failure) gig for the single car operators.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You *flamers *are really too much. You cannot stand the fact that your *gold rush has run out*. You were living on *easy street*. TidyVet is right.* A monkey could to do this job*. I know because I'm not a very good driver and an okay navigator and I'm doing this job. You're just *a bunch of entitled jackasses*. Money is not falling into your lap anymore and you can't stand it.


*
Making less than minimum wage is the bottom line pal.*

What and who are you pimping for?


> So you sharpen your knives, lurk on this forum, and stab it into anybody who comes near you because the teats of your cash cow have dried up.


The message of reality is not to do 'the yob' for less than minimum wage. It's a reality counter to ride share LIES.


> You even got one poor sucker to believe with religious fervor that Uber is the reason for all your troubles.


*Corporate lies* to the masses are nothing new in our good old USA. Fortunately so is freedom of speech and telling people the truth.


> Why do you rant? Because *you got suckered*. That's right* you were conned*. But *every con relies on a sucker* going for something that is *too good to be true*. That's right you were marks and *you fell right into the con.*


Yeah, and you're just another con.


> Stand up and take it like a man. Grow a pair. Laugh it off. Welcome to capitalism.


Yeah, that statement from the same asshole who claims to have free car miles to do this gig.


> TidyVet is willing to take the Deal as he found it. So am I. We will work when we want to, and we will stop when we want to. What we will Not do is blame somebody else for not handing us large amounts of money for almost no work.


Easy to blow about other drivers shit for pay when he's getting 2 bucks a mile.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> That is such BS. A professional driver must know the city, the streets, and has a serious responsibility for the lives of others. The fact that so many don't take this seriously does not changed the level of responsibility.


I agree. It is not a mindless job.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm grossing $0.95 a mile here.

But nobody's addressed the question I asked. Why do you rant? Why do you flame? Why do so many of you have to be such drama queens?

Someone smart in business would look at the numbers and never started this game. Someone who isn't smart in business would've done it for a little while, figured out it didn't pay, quit before they lost too much, and gone on to something else.

Someone who places no value on their car or their time sees money in their bank account and is happy ...

I put to you that the reason you rant, the reason you flame, is not for the good of the moral universe, but because you got conned and you can't face it.

I got no problem with self-loathing. I do have a problem when you go after a innocent target ... and nobody in this playground tells you to cut it out.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Actually. knowing the city is a plus . . . But I like the fact that I can work San Francisco and travel to other cities just by use of the app and make my way. When I get a run to San Jose or Sacramento I stay in those cities for a little bit and work a few rides down/up there. The thing is, we are not taxi drivers and allowing the rider to put us in that category is a mistake. We are RideShare and while knowing our whereabouts is always beneficial, knowing how to follow the app is the task.

If you follow the app path, you cannot be accused of re-routing to rip off the rider
The only reason to change routes is by rider request, which again leaves you free of issue.
If you can follow the app without difficulty you can drive into anyplace the app serves and go to work.

I tell the rider I do not have to know anything about the locale, I just need to follow the app and they should not expect more. It is an app based business, the rider does their side, we do our side, and the app brings us together.

I think it is SideCar that has one of their people traveling city to city everywhere they serve, picking up and delivering riders along the way. Hell, I wish I could do that. I would be able to plan a short vacation if I had room enough for the ol lady, the dog, my goldfish, and the rider. Nope won't work, my next vacation will be by motorcycle . . . Can I take a rider in a sidecar?


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> So, Sacto Burbs is another batter up for the Uber Home Team. I am proud that you are so happy with your new Uber Driving job. But, have you even listened to what is being said around you? They not only screwed us, but they are even screwing you. Unless you can show me that under the new rates you can earn a real income to pay yourself, maintain a bank account with adequate capital to ensure ongoing operations, repairs, and a profit margin that provides for the upgrade or purchase of a new vehicle as time necessitates. Even in Sacto, Goat Herder it means 3k a month for income, 4k to be profitable, and 5k to plan for the future. Be real, pay attention . . . we are on your side. We do not want to see you fail. Everyone of us here is hoping you have yourself a success story.
> 
> What you fail to realize is Uber could be a National Hero today. Uber has put 160,000 people to work at a time when America needs jobs. It should be almost un-American not to use Uber. But, sadly Uber's rise to Hero is not to be, because Uber made jobs, that destroyed some peoples financial future, made jobs that did not retain the workers due to unfair acts of Uber, and left the rest of the workers to make minimum wage or less. So, Uber improved not a damn thing nation-wide. Do you have any idea how many drivers before you came to Uber in hopes of finding a better life? How many drivers had real income paying jobs they left behind because Uber said Uber would give them better? Or, even how many dip-sticks and goat herders came to Uber that will at sometime in the future discover that we as a collective are probably correct in our discussion. We already know TidyVet is an idiot suffering from rectal-cranial inversion, why don't you just climb on board with him and test your credibility?


What unfair acts did they do? It's obvious you have never held a management or business owner position in your entire life. In the vast majority of the US, an employer can fire an employee for any reason. An employer can cut an employee's pay for any reason.

In our cleaning business, we pay approx $10/hour. If someone pisses me off, I don't fire them and let them get unemployment. I type up a letter explaining their pay is being reduced to minimum wage, $7.25/hour.

They get mad, and then quit. And if they don't, then they are very cheap labor. This is the employer's right, Businesses control the world.

Why not start your own business so you can feel empowered and call the shots? It's what I did, it's not the most glorious job (cleaning), but nobody tells me what to do


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Actually. knowing the city is a plus . . . But I like the fact that I can work San Francisco and travel to other cities just by use of the app and make my way. When I get a run to San Jose or Sacramento I stay in those cities for a little bit and work a few rides down/up there. The thing is, we are not taxi drivers and allowing the rider to put us in that category is a mistake. We are RideShare and while knowing our whereabouts is always beneficial, knowing how to follow the app is the task.
> 
> If you follow the app path, you cannot be accused of re-routing to rip off the rider
> The only reason to change routes is by rider request, which again leaves you free of issue.
> ...


I'm assuming you know the city? From the way you are speaking, it doesn't sound like it pays you any better. Because it DOESN'T.

They aren't going to tip you because you know the city.
You will make LESS money if you travel shorter miles and/or get them there faster.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You flamers are really too much. You cannot stand the fact that your gold rush has run out. You were living on easy street. TidyVet is right. A monkey could to do this job. I know because I'm not a very good driver and an okay navigator and I'm doing this job. You're just a bunch of entitled jackasses. Money is not falling into your lap anymore and you can't stand it.
> 
> So you sharpen your knives, lurk on this forum, and stab it into anybody who comes near you because the teats of your cash cow have dried up.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Capitalism. I love it. Don't HATE Travis. BE THE NEXT TRAVIS. Be the billionaire with the mansion, who will never have to worry about money again. (assuming he doesn't blow it all).


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> I agree. It is not a mindless job.


Really? Because I made $720 my first week and I live in NH, driving in Boston, where I don't know ANYTHING. Just followed the GPS unless they ask me to go a different way.

You don't need to know anything!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> Really? Because I made $720 my first week and I live in NH, driving in Boston, where I don't know ANYTHING. Just followed the GPS unless they ask me to go a different way.
> 
> You don't need to know anything!


TidyVet, I give you credit for being a skilled troll. You have a little time off and no toothless employees to underpay at the moment so glad you are having fun here. Your ethics and integrity are outstanding, you prefer to make more money by not knowing the city and taking them on longer routes. Well done sir! No you are just as bad as the cabbies that have been replaced by uber for taking advantage of their clients. You are living in a little island right now of $2.00 and $1.20 a mile, enjoy it while you can. It must have been an oversight that they forgot to cut rates there ;-)

By the way, as a frame of reference, before all this rate cutting, I was easily grossing $1000 a week my first few weeks back in May so you must not be that good at this.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't TRY to take them on longer routes, I'm just saying you don't have to know the city to make money. And yes, it's my first week, I do expect my pay to increase.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs, Do you really think $0.95 is a good gross? really? This must be a second job for you, as it is for the many. It seems like a lot of us were duped into believing that we could make a full-time job out of doing Uber. I , myself, hoped it would carry me through my retirement and made the investment to do it. Apparently I made an error that will cost me significantly and will likely not be able to recover from. I will get over it, but does that mean I should stand by and let Uber drag others to ground while saying nothing? Wasn't there a saying that went something like, "Evil will flourish so long a good men stand by and do nothing"

Uber could have been the "good guy" Uber could have sported their "white hat" all over town had they have chosen to do the right thing, they failed to do what was necessary to be that person, instead causing harm to many. So should I shut up and let you fall into their bullshit, or say something?

You need look around you. There are many people out in America today that need something better, that want to be able to feel good about the work they do, that want to progress somehow in life. When someone like Uber comes along, it is easy to fall for their smoke and mirrors, because they want to believe in something better. Uber has pulled the rug from beneath many of us, and will likely get away with it. But, should we all let them?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> What unfair acts did they do? It's obvious you have never held a management or business owner position in your entire life. In the vast majority of the US, an employer can fire an employee for any reason. An employer can cut an employee's pay for any reason.
> 
> In our cleaning business, we pay approx $10/hour. If someone pisses me off, I don't fire them and let them get unemployment. I type up a letter explaining their pay is being reduced to minimum wage, $7.25/hour.
> 
> ...


TidyVet, Not only have I owned a few business in my years on this planet, but some were even a success. I have also "Independently Contracted" for over 10 years to a multitude of positions providing a wide variety of services. I think my credibility is intact. I will even admit to making bad decisions on occasion. Shit happens, we move on. Doesn't mean I should let you fall into a similar trap. You see, you treat this conversation as though we are enemies. We are not enemies. You are new to the business, and I am just barely older to it than you. A lot of shit has happened during the past few months in which Uber has put the screws to a bunch of us quite severely. We look at what is going on and see that Uber is taking away the ability for you to make a reasonable income from your efforts. This is something you need to be aware of, and thankful that we offer to share our failings in hopes you will not fall into their traps or fall for their bullshit. You do not yet see how much RideShare provided the opportunity to be so much better. You see it small, your little car and your neighborhood. I see nation-wide employment with real incomes, supporting families, people off government aid, people being functional citizens. Uber4 did not just screw me out of job, Uber screwed the nation out of jobs. I did not come to Uber to work for Uber to have a shitty income while watching myself financially come to ruin. I came to Uber to be part of something far better and to run my own business. These are the things that made me happy to be part of Uber. Now, I am almost embarrassed to claim I ever had anything to do with rideshare as it is proving to all be a pack of lies at the driver expense. So, TV I am not your enemy at all.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> What unfair acts did they do? It's obvious you have never held a management or business owner position in your entire life. In the vast majority of the US, an employer can fire an employee for any reason. An employer can cut an employee's pay for any reason.
> 
> In our cleaning business, we pay approx $10/hour. If someone pisses me off, I don't fire them and let them get unemployment. I type up a letter explaining their pay is being reduced to minimum wage, $7.25/hour.
> 
> ...


TidyVet,
Earlier you wrote (perhaps in another thread) that you took on Ubering for yourself, rather than cut employees from your business. I thought then it was an admirable thing to do, and how you must be a really great employer. But here you are now gleefully bragging on how "empowered " you feel, lowering the wages of an employee who, in your words, "pisses me off," financially punishing them until they quit so that they can't collect unemployment. You sound like a mean, small-minded, petty individual who lacks compassion for your employees.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes, bad employees deserve to be treated poorly.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> Yes, bad employees deserve to be treated poorly.


After seeing your post at https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...er-nose-over-philly-traffic-jam-lawsuit.9503/

I can only conclude that you are a petty little man compensating for a small ... I feel bad for you.
Employees who don't perform well after being trained properly deserve to be let go. No one "deserves" to be treated poorly. It's not for any of us to make that judgement but you appear to be rather quick to make judgements and express your superiority. Good luck with all of that and I hope you find inner happiness one day.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> After seeing your post at https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...er-nose-over-philly-traffic-jam-lawsuit.9503/
> 
> I can only conclude that you are a petty little man compensating for a small ... I feel bad for you.
> Employees who don't perform well after being trained properly deserve to be let go. No one "deserves" to be treated poorly. It's not for any of us to make that judgement but you appear to be rather quick to make judgements and express your superiority. Good luck with all of that and I hope you find inner happiness one day.


I own the business, therefore I have 100% control over everything. I am happy, and I am married with 3 great kids. I expect excellence from my people, but my success depends on paying them as little as possible.

Just like Travis.

The problem is that people still think it's 1950 and the company "owes" you.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Okay, I see that I can't just have fun ranting and flaming myself. I have to show respect to a bunch of old farts, and I'm happy to do it.

My family is a union family from way back. We are worker bees. We don't have to make payroll, we are payroll. We've paid dues to our unions to fight against exploitation of bosses who take our labor and turn it into their wealth-while paying us as little as possible.

But with Uber I choose to look around instead of looking up and shaking my fist. Why? I have no idea.

Uber is not a secular Jesus Christ almighty the savior of those who are facing retirement and thought they could make some decent money. Perhaps $25,000 a year for a very straightforward job would be awful nice. But it just ain't so. (Tidy Vet excepted).

But the idea that you're coming on an anonymous Internet forum to help others see the light before they make these horrible horrible mistakes just doesn't sound like there's any real benevolence behind it.

It sounds like sour grapes. I'm the first to admit that the grapes are much little less sweet than I originally thought. I just got the warning for deactivation for bad ratings email for heaven sake.

If you want to help the next guy, you don't do it by posting on this forum. Or attacking me and TidyVet. That is the easy way out.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Yes, bad employees deserve to be treated poorly.


But yet, you hired them....... was it your intention to "treat them badly" from the beginning? Otherwise, why would it not make better sense, business-wise, to hire "good" employees? Or can you not make that determination?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

I do not believe I have attacked either of you, although it has been difficult to discuss any topic with either of you because you seem to believe you are better than the rest of us, which leads me to believe you are a Uber shill trying to disrupt conversation. Like I have said, we are not your enemy and we support your success. We look forward to your reports of how well you are doing in the future. I personally commend you for doing as well as you say you have. I couldn't do it but there is nothing saying you can't. I sincerely hope Uber does a turn around to provide even better for you than they have us. I would like to see some true value come out of Uber's being here, really I would. If you can make a living off Uber, more power to you. I am truly happy for you.

But I have one question . . . Do you usually start a new job and know everything you need to know, or listen to those ahead of you?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Never listened to anybody in my life. I do not read the manuals in advance. I just jump in. I have a lot of fun and I crash and burn. Pick myself up and walk away to the next adventure. That is probably why this gig is so alluring. I've only been arrested once, and since I was framed I was let go.

Of course this is an anonymous Internet forum where anybody can be anything they want to be.

Rich, I'm guessing you're a decent guy. Stand up proudly and say that you got sucked into the Uber vortex and came out the other end and are still standing. There's no shame in trying. You know the end of that saying ...


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Reading this thread is makes me sad.
Basically you are saying "if you don't like what you do then quit and stfu."

I'm going to pay you minimum wage and if you don't like it you can **** off.

What a depressing read.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

When you are lying on your death bed, people aren't going to remember how much money you've made, they are going to remember how you changed their lives.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> When you are lying on your death bed, people aren't going to remember how much money you've made, they are going to remember how you changed their lives.


I have changed their lives. Of the people whose lives are worth changing. I took a commercial cleaner who was getting ripped off by her employer. The employer was forcing to clock out between cleanings and drive her car, paying her no gas mileage comp, effectively paying her $4/hour. (Like Uber? 

She is now my Team Leader and is beginning to act as a Training Manager. She fires people like it's no joke, because she knows the value of what we have.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Never listened to anybody in my life. I do not read the manuals in advance. I just jump in. I have a lot of fun and I crash and burn. Pick myself up and walk away to the next adventure. That is probably why this gig is so alluring. I've only been arrested once, and since I was framed I was let go.
> 
> Of course this is an anonymous Internet forum where anybody can be anything they want to be.
> 
> Rich, I'm guessing you're a decent guy. Stand up proudly and say that you got sucked into the Uber vortex and came out the other end and are still standing. There's no shame in trying. You know the end of that saying ...


I think the problem is what you guys are seeing as "sour grapes" from disgruntled persons is in reality a much-needed counter voice to the amplified mouthpiece that is Uber. People are not (only) posting here because they are upset with Uber's business practices, many wish to get the word out there to an unknowning public that Uber is not the sunshine and rainbows their marketing component portrays them as. The idea that people should not post their stories of truth here, just because they are not happy stories, is very Orwellian.

I have seen many people come in here with similar attitudes, only to witness the erosion of these thoughts as reality sets in.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> I have changed their lives. Of the people whose lives are worth changing. I took a commercial cleaner who was getting ripped off by her employer. The employer was forcing to clock out between cleanings and drive her car, paying her no gas mileage comp, effectively paying her $4/hour. (Like Uber?
> 
> She is now my Team Leader and is beginning to act as a Training Manager. She fires people like it's no joke, because she knows the value of what we have.


So, are you for or against Uber?


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

It's a machine. A tool I use.

Your shoes get you to a job so you can make money, so you can take care of your family. I don't get mad when my shoes stop working, I just get new ones.
Uber is the same thing, or any other job I have ever had.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> I own the business, therefore I have 100% control over everything. I am happy, and I am married with 3 great kids. I expect excellence from my people, but my success depends on paying them as little as possible.
> 
> Just like Travis.
> 
> The problem is that people still think it's 1950 and the company "owes" you.


Put yourself in one of your employee's shoes. You would not be happy. Some of them count on money for the same reasons you do. Paying them as little as you can get away with exemplifies the worst of corporate greed. We are all in it together.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

They know the rate of pay before they get hired. So no, it's not corporate greed, it's the same as any other job.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

How is it that I a Uber Leasee was uneducated? If the rates never dropped I would not be as mad as I am and I would still be blissfully driving pax around town. Nowhere in either contract I signed did it state I could have the financial rug pulled out from under me. If I had known my contract was going to take a 50% reduction in 6 months but my payment maintain the same no I would have never signed it. That is not uneduaction that is SCAMMED!!! (imo) <-----that means this is my opinion and not meant to be a statement of fact so suck my dick Uber.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Fair enough, I would feel scammed too. But I can say I have friends with PHD's in Physical Therapy. A new company bought out the contract at the nursing home, and they all took a 20% pay cut. I know, not 50%, but this is the world we live in. Your only option is to own your own business.

Be the next Travis.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Uber_sea, Yes sir, you are absolutely correct. And, I wish I had the power to change it. What a totally ****ed up end to this story . . At least the chapters I played a part in. Sacto Burbs also makes a valid point . . . Yep folks, I walked right into this and yes I will leave still standing, but it still sucks for everyone involved. And you know, when you consider the incomes of the people we transport . . . WTF do we care about having to lower rates. Do you think Uber's internal employees are making less than $35.00 per hour? Okay so two of them are making $25.00 per hour . . .


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

End to the story? This is just Act 1. We haven't hit the intermission yet. We can all say we were there when.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> They know the rate of pay before they get hired. So no, it's not corporate greed, it's the same as any other job.


Except for the ones that piss you off, who receive notice in writing that you are cutting their pay to minimum wage, to effective terminate them without the potential expense of terminating them. And note that I'm not arguing with your right to do so, but if this isn't corporate greed than what is? Make better hiring decisions. If someone isn't working out, document everything properly and then fire them rather than making them quit.

I understand the point you are trying to make, which is that in this capitalist society we should all just strive to BE Travis, rather than argue with his principals (or lack thereof), but then it all boils down to our own personal ideas about morals and ethics. When you establish a business that is enormously successful and sustainable because the people doing the work are happy and so are the customers, this might be considered "enough" to some. But when you decide you need to have the entire market, to hell with the people and ultimately sustainability this is greed. I think Uber had the former and would have continued to be successful, but those at the top want to squeeze as much out of the project before they cash out, and are no longer interested in the moral or ethical questions this brings into play.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Except for the ones that piss you off, who receive notice in writing that you are cutting their pay to minimum wage, to effective terminate them without the potential expense of terminating them. And note that I'm not arguing with your right to do so, but if this isn't corporate greed than what is? Make better hiring decisions. If someone isn't working out, document everything properly and then fire them rather than making them quit.
> 
> I understand the point you are trying to make, which is that in this capitalist society we should all just strive to BE Travis, rather than argue with his principals (or lack thereof), but then it all boils down to our own personal ideas about morals and ethics. When you establish a business that is enormously successful and sustainable because the people doing the work are happy and so are the customers, this might be considered "enough" to some. But when you decide you need to have the entire market, to hell with the people and ultimately sustainability this is greed. I think Uber had the former and would have continued to be successful, but those at the top want to squeeze as much out of the project before they cash out, and are no longer interested in the moral or ethical questions this brings into play.


Similar questioning rightfully arrives with a LOT of big .corp antics in this arena of low pay.

From an individual perspective the only response one can make is a smaller reaction, which in numbers eventually adds up to their hurt. They just don't get my time, money or attentions. **** 'em. They will be left to abuse only the lowest strata of people who think they have no choices. There are other choices. One of them is not to play or pay.

Do we have to eat Monsanto produce or eat products with high fructose corn syrup? Uh, no.
Do we have to eat junk food? Uh, no.
Do we have to be involved in any way with big corporate abuses? Uh, no.
Do we have to drive for shit pay? Uh, no.

None of this has to be done. There really are other things to do.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> How is it that I a Uber Leasee was uneducated? If the rates never dropped I would not be as mad as I am and I would still be blissfully driving pax around town. Nowhere in either contract I signed did it state I could have the financial rug pulled out from under me. If I had known my contract was going to take a 50% reduction in 6 months but my payment maintain the same no I would have never signed it. That is not uneduaction that is SCAMMED!!! (imo) <-----that means this is my opinion and not meant to be a statement of fact so suck my dick Uber.


I agree. We must make decisions based on our current circumstances.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

I agree there are other things we could do. They altered my contract without chance of me countering them they just. Said starting today this is what you work for take it or leave it. OK I want to leave it so give me my $2000 I paid to get the car so I can leave and I will leave you the car. I don't mind paying for the car I used to earn a living I want my deposit back


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Fair enough, I would feel scammed too. But I can say I have friends with PHD's in Physical Therapy. A new company bought out the contract at the nursing home, and they all took a 20% pay cut. I know, not 50%, but this is the world we live in. Your only option is to own your own business.
> 
> Be the next Travis.


So, you go out and buy expensive cleaning equipment to win a bid for cleaning an office building. Now, this is equipment that you really don't need or that you are not going to be using anywhere else. The guy that owns the building decides he is paying you way too much and not getting enough rent from his tenants. So he calls you one day and says "Tidy, you make too much money so I am going to cut the pay I give you as an independent contractor by 25%". Are you sure your response is going to be "aw shucks, that's just the world we live in" or "Good business is greed and greed is good business"?

And by the way, according to Uber, we do all own our own business remember. We are Independent Contractors, not employees as your PT friends are.

Be the next Travis. Just buy a ****ing lottery ticket. Same thing.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> TidyVet,
> Earlier you wrote (perhaps in another thread) that you took on Ubering for yourself, rather than cut employees from your business. I thought then it was an admirable thing to do, and how you must be a really great employer. But here you are now gleefully bragging on how "empowered " you feel, lowering the wages of an employee who, in your words, "pisses me off," financially punishing them until they quit so that they can't collect unemployment. You sound like a mean, small-minded, petty individual who lacks compassion for your employees.


People like Tidy are why we have unions. He works for Uber because he cares about his employees my ass. Just the way he frames his posts tells you that is Bovine Scatology.

Nobody tells him what to do, he is his own boss. Guess his customers ask nicely if he will mop the floor. I just crack up every time I read shit like that. Owning your own business does not mean you don't take orders. It means you get to choose who you take orders from. That's it. Been there. Done that.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Bovine Scatology


That just made my afternoon.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

This story gets better. Recently Uber has joined with "LiveAnswer" to provide support services to drivers. This support has been provided by Uber's own support up to now . . . Oh shit, did I just let the cat out of the bag? Is Uber Support about to be the next expense cut for Uber?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> This story gets better. Recently Uber has joined with "LiveAnswer" to provide support services to drivers. This support has been provided by Uber's own support up to now . . . Oh shit, did I just let the cat out of the bag? Is Uber Support about to be the next expense cut for Uber?


It looks like LiveAnswer is just providing phone support for drivers. This must be fairly new as I don't think it's been mentioned here yet. LiveAnswer will just be entering data into ZenDesk, which is the same thing that happens when we send email to support. For now the same email support people will be the ones providing any actual service. I'm sure the scripts that LiveAnswer gets from Uber have or will have some answers to general questions, but that certainly could expand over time and see some of their current email support reps cut out of the picture.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

"LiveAnswer works as a monthly subscription, where a small business can buy packages of minutes. The more minutes you commit to the better per minute rate you get ranging from $0.96 to $1.50 per minute"
(from http://tech.co/uber-gnstv-liveanswer-managing-calls-2015-01)

I wonder how much those people who answer LiveAnswer's calls get paid? If LiveAnswer were to keep 20% of that, it would still be like $48/hour. Of course, they're probably keeping a whole lot more than 20%, and, no, I'm not trying to make any kind of point here.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> People like Tidy are why we have unions. He works for Uber because he cares about his employees my ass. Just the way he frames his posts tells you that is Bovine Scatology.
> 
> Nobody tells him what to do, he is his own boss. Guess his customers ask nicely if he will mop the floor. I just crack up every time I read shit like that. Owning your own business does not mean you don't take orders. It means you get to choose who you take orders from. That's it. Been there. Done that.


I'm guessing you were part of the 90% who fail.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> I'm guessing you were part of the 90% who fail.


Actually, that's a FAIL. Good try though.


----------

